# Rating Average - Good Basic Riders - Poll



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

There's been a ton of discussion and opinion regarding how drivers currently are rating the passengers. 

Just an internal poll to see where this forum stands regarding "everyday" passengers - that show up pretty much on-time, are average or better - "easy everyday riders."

Choose multiple selections on this one, if applicable.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i rate them base on how they treat me as a driver


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

No tip? = Automatic 4 stars.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I give everyone a 5. If I see my rating drop I usually know who it is. In that case i change the 5 star to something else.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

I have never rated a rider less than five after completing a trip. However, I've gone back and given each one that gave less than five stars that same rating--unless of course I screwed up. But there is a downside. For some reason, I had a couple of weeks where I got a lot of 4's. However, I had to refrain from retaliating because I didn't want to unfairly give a passenger the wrong rating. For example, I couldn't tell if I got a four from two stoned, drunk ladies or from a guy I told I didn't have an aux. cord. I think it's the latter, but I just don't know.


----------

